# Looking for: Fisher HD snofoil, and wings



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Just as the title says. Looking for snofoil and wings for an 8' HD. HD2 wings/snofoil are not the same fyi...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Fisher does not make wings for the HD, they only released them for the HD2


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Looks like there were some aftermarket ones made by Buyers after digging a bit deeper.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Dsmits1984 said:


> Looks like there were some aftermarket ones made by Buyers after digging a bit deeper.


There are though they are nothing like the oem ones for the HD2, so make sure you know what you are getting.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

There is a shop that makes great heavy duty metal fixed wings,yet still removable. They won't work for me,as I am in the mountains, and my blade is already 9'


----------



## Kinport (Jan 9, 2020)

https://snowplowwings.com/
haven't personally run these but they look like quality kit. He doesn't list Fisher on the website but I saw another post online somewhere where he said he'd build them.


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

I have a 8.5’ HD2 with foil and wings if you are serious I’d take a photo of it for ya. We used it for a bit over a season. It has been sitting as a backup for a year and a half. Put the wings on and a hardox 5/8” cutting edge this year. has a 15 minute trial run on the edge and wings. Price won’t be much less than the package would be new, but no tax and its available if you want it.


----------



## MTBTriplet1FG (Jan 2, 2016)

Kvston said:


> I have a 8.5' HD2 with foil and wings if you are serious I'd take a photo of it for ya. We used it for a bit over a season. It has been sitting as a backup for a year and a half. Put the wings on and a hardox 5/8" cutting edge this year. has a 15 minute trial run on the edge and wings. Price won't be much less than the package would be new, but no tax and its available if you want it.


Where are you located?


----------



## Kvston (Nov 30, 2019)

12817


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> There is a shop that makes great heavy duty metal fixed wings,yet still removable. They won't work for me,as I am in the mountains, and my blade is already 9'


Wheres this place at? Do they have a website?


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

cwren2472 said:


> There are though they are nothing like the oem ones for the HD2, so make sure you know what you are getting.


Thank you, I did see they are much different than the HD2 ones. At this point, instead of outright buying a larger plow, this will be a good option for the rest of the winter, and as a backup plow next year. I have seen decent reviews on them.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Dsmits1984 said:


> Wheres this place at? Do they have a website?


Read post #6


----------



## Dsmits1984 (Sep 11, 2019)

Mountain Bob said:


> Read post #6


Thank you! Wasn't sure if it was the same place or not.


----------

